# Friday May 01 2015



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Who is going to the *Lenape Golden Retriever Club * *Event No: 2015262801
* Mercer County Park-
334 S Post Rd
West Windsor, NJ

Entry fees: $30.00 / $18.00 
Show date Friday May 1, 2015
Closing date April 15, 2015

*Judges Breed* Ms. Dyane M Baldwin 
_Competed Last Year:_ 90 22-42-(10-8)-8


This show is ONLY for a Golden Retriever.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

We drove up from Florida two years ago for this show. It is at a beautiful park. We didn't win a darn thing LOL


----------

